# Slashdot Games New emElder Scrolls/em Game In 2010?



## Clark Kent (Oct 29, 2008)

*Slashdot Games New emElder Scrolls/em Game In 2010?
By News Bot - 10-29-2008 09:39 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Paul Oughton, publishing executive for Bethesda, spoke to GamesIndustry about the company's plans for the future, and his comments include some information about the next Elder Scrolls game. Quoting: "'At the moment we've got Fallout 3 for this year and potentially there's a new Elder Scrolls title in 2010,' said Oughton. 'At the moment we're not that interested in the Wii. We're going to stick to PS3, Xbox 360 and PC. We'll continue to pursue three or four titles a year and go for big titles,' he said of the company's publishing plans for the future."pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/0114218amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/10/30/0114218"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/0114218amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/ObX0Z_2PDx_NbXBvCoyM6FhPN38/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/ObX0Z_2PDx_NbXBvCoyM6FhPN38/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/d-uIRwaNnKI" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

